

Sam Altman, President of Y Combinator. Hackathon Hackers AMA (responses) - josephpmay
https://medium.com/hackathon-hackers/sam-altman-president-of-y-combinator-hackathon-hackers-ama-ab7eac22dd7

======
nadavw
All the articles I read said they hoped to invest in 1,000 in the future.
While I didn't expect the number to Be nearly that high I didn't expect it to
be near 20. basicaly they're gambling that two

~~~
nadavw
two out of the group are YC worthy... 10% I'll take it!

------
slvv
The answer about the McLaren is my favourite of the bunch.

~~~
josephpmay
Interestingly, Elon Musk has a story about a McLaren that's almost exactly the
same.

